# what's outlook 2007-10 & synchronise



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Does anybody know how I can synchronize my android system mobile with outlook 2007-10?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

What version of android are you running?

If you are running 2.1 or older the best solution is to sync your outlook with the gmail acount then sync that with your phone.

Programs like Kigoo, are great for syncing outlook->gmail


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks, let me try Kigoo, then, thanks,


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh, I am using android liquid E


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

vatanak said:


> Oh, I am using android liquid E


I can't seem to find a free sync for android 2.1

Sadly I think Kigoo will be your best bet.

Someone else may be able to suggest a better alternative.


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi, my great friend. Hey, I can not find kigoo on my market app. Thanks for your amazing help


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

vatanak said:


> Hi, my great friend. Hey, I can not find kigoo on my market app. Thanks for your amazing help


Thats because it is on the computer :grin:

Download it here: KiGoo - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

‪KiGoo Installation‬‏ - YouTube

The objective is to sync your outlook to your gmail acount and then your gmail account will sync to your phone.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

if you just want your contacts you can export a .CSV from outlook and upload it to gmail.

Export Outlook Contacts to Google Gmail - Outlook - Office.com


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks, some of the links didn't work well, I meant can't find the place to download, found some but all are broken. No worry, don't want to give up, been trying to search on Google for Kigoo as you told me, bro. Thanks for the great helps


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry, I didnt check to make sure the link was working, Cnet is usually pretty good about links.

If you cant find a download for that just follow this: Export Outlook Contacts to Google Gmail - Outlook - Office.com


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Laxer for being extremely helpful, yes the link you gave really helped on how to import the contacts from outlook to G-mail. Do know you know any other links that teach how to import like E-mail, calendar and other stuff from outlook to G-mail? Thanks for great helps, Laxer.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Try this -> Transfer calendars between Outlook and Google Calendar - Outlook - Office.com

If you need others this will be your best friend -> Outlook 2007 Help and How-to - Outlook - Office.com

Its a shame Kigoo wasn't found it would have made this easier on you


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you, guys, for all technical support. You guys have been so helpful. I just this forum, bless you guys


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

vatanak said:


> Thank you, guys, for all technical support. You guys have been so helpful. I just this forum, bless you guys


No problem vatanak.We are always glad to help 

If you want you can post your experience here in this thread -> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f36/has-tsf-helped-you-24739.html


----------

